# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Asterodiaspis ilicicola  o cochinilla de las encinas.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas noches compañeros siguiendo con las observaciones de las  forestales que me rodean he encontrado esta cochinillas Asterodiaspis ilicicola  en las hojas de quercus sp, la mayoría ya sabéis que estoy situado en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

ben-amar (08-nov-2013),eldelassetas (10-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (13-nov-2013),jlois (13-nov-2013),Los terrines (08-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros como he estado siempre rodeado de encinas, que menos que sacara la duda de esta en la que esta adherido la cochinilla de este tema en el que puse quercus sp, siempre se me viene al recuerdo lo que me dijo mi amigo calima sobre las letra sp, según el no se podía leer algo de especies que no llevara estas letras que para mi expresa todo lo que no lleva definición, así que me he puesto manos a la obra y la duda era porque tenia espinas las hojas si era una quercus ilex la respuesta está que es solo un arbusto, un futuro árbol de una encina ilex, tiene espinas por ser joven pero además tiene vellos en el envés de las hojas osea quercus ilex.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros sigo con lo que conlleva este tema, para poder explicar un poco la paradoja de las púas en las hojas de Quercus ilex he vuelto a ir al sitio donde estaba el arbusto y he realizado unas fotos.





Como siempre la naturaleza nos da una nueva lección, Qercus ilex tiene muchas púas en las hojas cuando los árboles son jóvenes y bajos, estas púas las utilizan como defensa para no ser devoradas por los animales cosa que no les hace falta cuando los árboles  son adultos y sobrepasan los 20 m de altura.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-nov-2013),jlois (13-nov-2013),Los terrines (12-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos de un nuevo ejemplar de Quercus ilex que he encontrado a unos 10 km del anterior con la misma enfermedad Asterodiaspis ilicicola, otra cosa que he averiguado con esta experiencia es que suele atacar a arboles nuevos.

En las fotos de las hojas se puede ver el daño que ha realizado este insecto absorbiendo la sabia y dejando la hoja con un circulo sin clorofila.







La última foto  esta pasada a negativo donde se puede ver mejor el daño.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-nov-2013),HUESITO (14-nov-2013),jlois (13-nov-2013),Los terrines (13-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros ya es hora de meter el micro a este tema, se que este tipo de asuntos hay que prestar atención y seguir el tema más detenidamente pero al final creo que merece la pena.
Vamos a las fotos.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (14-nov-2013),Los terrines (14-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo tres fotos más, las dos última de la parte de la cochinilla que está adherida al haz de la hoja.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (15-nov-2013),Los terrines (15-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros como la vida da siempre sorpresa y al que la busca mucho más en este caso también a ocurrido, observando las Asterodiaspis  se me ha curzado un acaro cosa que habrá de seguir estudiando, no se por qué me da que pueden ser habituales en las hojas de los Quercus.

Unas fotos.







Lo que da una simple hoja de encina !

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (17-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches subo un vídeo del ácaro tal como se entrometió cuando estaba observando las cochinilla. 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (20-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Eres un maquina, Francisco.
Gracias por las imágenes.
Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (20-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Huesitos por tus palabras.
He realizado unas investigaciones y me han dado un buen resultado, he podido averiguar la familia y la especie de este acaro en cuestión.
La familia es Tetranychidae y la especie es Tetranychus urticae o ácaro de dos puntos.

Subo una nueva foto donde se puede comprobar los dos puntos y un vídeo con un poco de más aumento pero con menos definición. 






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (21-nov-2013)

----------

